# Ear Piercing Advice



## wendyh

Hi Folks

My little girl at 8 is pressuring me to have her ears pierced - I enquired in the ear peircing place and they advised me that I need a letter from my consultant to ok this.

Does anyone know why that is????? 
Is there a risk associated with ear piercing and diabetes that I am unaware of???

Very confused 

Any help or advice would be grateful.

Thanks

Wendy H


----------



## sasha1

Hi wendy H

I came across the same thing when my son wanted his done.. they required a letter from his consultant.
From what i understand, it is to make sure that there diabetes is well managed and are not suffering from any other illness or complication associated with diabetes. Its also a clause in some establishments insurance and health and safety policies.. so if you caught infection after piercing you cant claim off them.
Some establishments will do it without a letter, provided they are over 13.
Because diabetics take slightly longer to heal after cut etc, or blood sugars are high, theres a possibility (not always) that they many contract an infection, but this can happen regardless of being diabetic or not.
Have a word with your DSN she may be able to provide that letter or suggest where else to go that is reputable.
Personally.. this is my opinion only.. diabetics should be able to have this done without having to provide permission from a doctor.
If your little one does get them done, test her blood sugar before and after having it done, and just follow the normal hygiene/care that is required after with all piercings.
Good luck, hope this helps
Heidi


----------



## wendyh

Thanks Heidi

Will have a chat to DSN and see what we can do - I was really quite taken aback with the letter thing - the wee one will have to wait till school breaks up for the summer anyway - you know what they are like - she may change her mind! lol

Wendy


----------



## sasha1

Hi Wendyh
I know exactly where you are coming from there, I to was quiet taken a back when asked for a letter.. Think I asked the poor girl if she was joking...I realise she was only following company policy.. I on the other hand thought it discriminatory..
On the funnier side my strapping now 14 year old boy decided against having it done after watching someone get theres done...lol
Take care
Heidi


----------



## wendyh

I know - the wee one watched as I got mine re-pierced at christmas time and it put her off for a few months - she is just at the make up and jewellery stage and she is not getting satisfied with clip on's as "they are for babies".  Geez they grow up so fast and I was horrified when she mentioned that she may have boobies too - lol!
Wendy


----------



## sasha1

Bless her.. they do grow up way to fast...still wish nath was toddling around, instead of some hormonal 'Kevin the teenager'...mind you you gotta laugh at what they come out with...lol
Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hi most places just like to cover themselves in case of infections etc when they know you are diabetic.. even at the salon where i get my eyebrows done they took some persuading to do it!!
On the plus side I have been diabetic for about 7 years now and and I have my navel pierced and have had no problems at all with healing etc.
I think it is just basic common sense and hygiene that is the key here.


----------



## wendyh

Many thanks for the reassurance - the wee one will soon get fed up when i start prodding and cleaning those ears - who said parenthood was easy?

Wendy


----------

